# What is the full form of computer ?



## sonmani (Oct 5, 2007)

What is the full form of computer ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 5, 2007)

why it is in open source.Should be posted in "Q & A"


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

Computer is not a shortened form is is actually derived from a greek\latin\french(whichever) word "computere" meaning lets calculate.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 5, 2007)

Computer does not have full form. Cause this name was given to it many decades ago where it was just used to compute mathemetical problems. Including projectile in military. Now they have evolved, but the name is same. this is just basic. the same question was posted about 2 years back by a kid whose teacher asked that question.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 5, 2007)

C= Commonly 
O= Operatable
M= Machine
P= Particularly
U= Used for 
T= Trade
E= Education/Entertainment & 
R= Research

Hope it wil do ......


----------



## shantanu (Oct 5, 2007)

nice explanation there, but the thread starter just see the next time where you post !


----------



## azzu (Oct 5, 2007)

T= training i was tought like that in my school 
Computer : computer is a device which works on the insrtuctions givin by the user to it


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 5, 2007)

early computers were just machines that were used to calculate, more precisely ,they were used to compute tables for the American Army. So came the name computer.

The word compute, acc. to Dictionary.com has the following origin:

1631, from Fr. computer, from L. computare "to count, sum up," from com- "with" + putare "to reckon," orig. "to prune." Computer used for person, 1646; mechanical calculating machine, 1897; and electronic machine, 1946 or 1941. In the modern meaning, "programmable digital electronic computer" is from 1945 (theoretical sense is from 1937, as Turing machine). ENIAC (1946) is usually considered the first. Computerese first recorded 1960.

Key: Fr. ->French
       L.  -> Latin


----------



## Garbage (Oct 5, 2007)

Check THIS definition also !!


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 6, 2007)

"full form" has bcome full essay


----------

